# Event Menu



## Salty dog (Aug 30, 2012)

Menu for a gig I'm doing tonight.


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 30, 2012)

dude, looks like a fun evening


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 30, 2012)

For them. I'm missing the biggest bike night of the summer. The Milwaukee Rally starts tonight!


----------



## bprescot (Aug 30, 2012)

Huh. Don't see a Gamba Petite Sirah around very often. I'd be interested to try it, I only know their Zins.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 30, 2012)

It's killer.


----------



## bprescot (Aug 30, 2012)

That's one good thing about moving back to NJ. Easier to get access to these smaller producers.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 30, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> It's killer.




+1 on the Gamba

Somehow, my invite must have gotten lost + I have a flat on my bike - Bummer on both counts.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 30, 2012)

Shoot, I'm definitely hungry now!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope you get to shoot some pics of the courses. Love to see pics of your food.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 30, 2012)

It will be well documented unless I'm in the weeds.


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 30, 2012)

Great menu. Hope you're getting hazard pay for missing bike week. Come to Laconia in June!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 30, 2012)

Despite being allergic to shellfish I am still salivating!


----------



## ecchef (Aug 30, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> Great menu. Hope you're getting hazard pay for missing bike week. Come to Laconia in June!



That's a party! I have a Loudon Classic t shirt that's celebrating its 20th birthday this year. :happymug:


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 30, 2012)

That looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 31, 2012)

Here it comes.......................................


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Salty dog (Aug 31, 2012)

I didn't catch the chives.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice. Great presentation.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 31, 2012)

Mouth watering and beautiful.

How large was the party?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks awesome Salty, hope it was worth missing your bike event.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks great! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 31, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Mouth watering and beautiful.
> 
> How large was the party?



Only 12.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## jgraeff (Aug 31, 2012)

The kampachi is amberjack right?


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 31, 2012)

I know it's in the jack family. But Kampachi costs at least three times as much as amberjack.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice menu and pics Scott, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mpukas (Sep 4, 2012)

+1 on the great menu & pics, Scott. 

Thanks much for sharing the inspiration!


----------



## tk59 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks fantastic, Salty! :doublethumbsup:


----------

